# 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise!



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

I am going to make it short and sweet. same colors as 2007 except:L

- Deleted Wheat Beige Metallic
- red and teak interior being considered for 3.2L model











_Modified by Jpics at 9:33 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_- red and teak interior on 3.2L model










Noooo! I knew I should 've waited!








I really wanted that red interior!!


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*

Personally, I always associated it with the conserative family car, so I don't see any big loss on the Wheat Beige. I think the orange would have been a good addition, and would have definitely suited a marketing push as a 'special edition'. 
I have been toying with replacing my chrome with black although I am not sure how this could be done without actually removing the parts and having them painted, or reannodized?? This may not even be possible, and then comes the cost of replacing the wheels.








But I think red-on-black would look pretty sharp, 
as for orange-on-black... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_I am going to make it short and sweet. same colors as 2007 except:L
- Deleted Wheat Beige Metallic
- red and teak interior on 3.2L model










I knew it was going to be worth the wait. Got any detials on the Nav system? Any idea if the new touchscreen/bluetooth/sd card/MP3 system will be available?
What's the teak interior? Never heard of it. I know there is a lighter ****ar wood trim in the Euro market, and a new cinnamon/titanium black leather interior from the Individual program.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:02 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*









teak loos like this:


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*

Wow, that 2nd one sure looks bigger than MY Eos!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (T-Tail)*

I love the teak color! Man, should have waited. The teak reminds me the Porsche's and BMW's interior.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (darien)*

Jpics, is there any way, at this point in time, you can see what colors are are compatable with the teak interior. I'm specifically wondering about silver.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Jpics, is there any way, at this point in time, you can see what colors are are compatable with the teak interior. I'm specifically wondering about silver.

not yet sorry


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*

OK, well actually there is 2 pictures from 9 months ago of an Eos with the teak interior. Anybody know of any more?
Turbocrazy originally spotted it....good call.




















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:44 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*

I love the teak and now I'm thinking of waiting. I was just about to place my order this week too (black/beige but now it would be black/teak)! Still not sure if I'm going to wait though. Big decision now.
Here's my 06 V8 Touareg - silver w/teak nappa (last year for nappa in the US too)
Here's the teak interior:








Here's from the outside:


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*

You forgot to add that the Red and Teak interiors are not yet a guaranteed option. They are currently listed as "open points" according to the advance information VW dealers have so far. Let's hope they do include both, they would be outstanding additions!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (SeaTreg)*

I'd rather see the Teak. But it would just be better to offer both.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I'm going to the Geneva Auto Show today - I will have a look and see if there is anything new there - perhaps this teak colour interior.
Michael


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_You forgot to add that the Red and Teak interiors are not yet a guaranteed option. They are currently listed as "open points" according to the advance information VW dealers have so far. Let's hope they do include both, they would be outstanding additions!

true


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS colors surprise surprise! (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_I am going to make it short and sweet. same colors as 2007 except:L

- Deleted Wheat Beige Metallic
- red and teak interior on 3.2L model










I got a 2007 wheat beige... Yay!! "Only avialable in 2007" says the resale sticker! ;P Yes it is an old man's color, I agree.. but it hides the dust/dirt well, is speeding ticket repellet, and with the tan interior, on the eos it looks classy. Definitly not exciting, but classy AND practical. Also the wheat beige factor often gets washed out in the sun by the mettalic cotnent of the paint... so that is a bonus... 
However the red and teak being exclusive for the v6, thats downright cruel...especially to us yanks!!
I;d recommend the dark grey exterior for the teak, with a second on the thunder blue and perhaps eismeer blue, and for the red interior you can go with silver, black, white or red exterior.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Red. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I hope us yanks can get the ****ar wood option.....


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*

Good game VW...glad we missed the red...


----------

